# The-Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Ciri und Yennifer wurden gecastet



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The-Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Ciri und Yennifer wurden gecastet*

						Medienberichten zufolge ist beim Casting für die The-Witcher-Serie auf Netflix die Entscheidung für die Darstellerinnen von Ciri und Yennifer gefallen. Damit bleibt nach dem Bekanntwerden der Rolle von Geralt vor allem noch die Frage, wer Triss spielen wird.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The-Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Ciri und Yennifer wurden gecastet*


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Oktober 2018)

Yennefer scheint mir etwas jung?!


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2018)

Guck dir den Reboot von Drei Engel für Charlie an.
Die sind gerade mal über 20.


----------



## murkskopf (11. Oktober 2018)

> Auf keinen Fall sollen die slawischen Wurzeln von The Witcher entfernt werden, was von Polen befürchtet wurde und diese aufbrachte.



Die guten alten slawischen Wurzeln, die es in den Büchern eigentlich nicht gibt und primär aus dem Spielen kommen. Natürlich gibt es einige slawische Orte und Aspekte, primär spielt die Handlung aber eher in Orten, die aufgrund ihrer Namensgebung eher das Heilige Römische Reich, Frankreich, Italien, Niederlande und Belgien repräsentieren (der Autor verwendet Namen von echten Orten und Charakteren, für die meisten Länder gibt es also eine Idee, was die reale Entsprechung wäre). Wyzima wäre wohl polnisch, aber andere Orte wie Toussaint, Nilfgaard-Stadt, Skellige, etc. dürften nicht slawisch sein.



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Yennefer scheint mir etwas jung?!



Zauberer und Zauberinnen verjüngen sich durch Magie und Tränke (mit ein paar Ausnahmen), die meisten sollen in etwa aussehen wie Zwanzigjährige (oder etwa 18-25). Laut Google ist Frau Chalotra 22, also passt das.


----------



## yojinboFFX (11. Oktober 2018)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Yennefer scheint mir etwas jung?!



Das sind nur die Tinkturen und Schönheitszauber...gabs zum Casting gratis
Gruß Yojinbo
Ups-zu spät!


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Oktober 2018)

murkskopf schrieb:


> Die guten alten slawischen Wurzeln, die es in den Büchern eigentlich nicht gibt und primär aus dem Spielen kommen. Natürlich gibt es einige slawische Orte und Aspekte, primär spielt die Handlung aber eher in Orten, die aufgrund ihrer Namensgebung eher das Heilige Römische Reich, Frankreich, Italien, Niederlande und Belgien repräsentieren (der Autor verwendet Namen von echten Orten und Charakteren, für die meisten Länder gibt es also eine Idee, was die reale Entsprechung wäre). Wyzima wäre wohl polnisch, aber andere Orte wie Toussaint, Nilfgaard-Stadt, Skellige, etc. dürften nicht slawisch sein.
> 
> 
> 
> Zauberer und Zauberinnen verjüngen sich durch Magie und Tränke (mit ein paar Ausnahmen), die meisten sollen in etwa aussehen wie Zwanzigjährige (oder etwa 18-25). Laut Google ist Frau Chalotra 22, also passt das.



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne halten die sich bei Anfang-Mitte 30 in den Büchern...soweit ich weiß erzählt sie das auf dem Empfang der Magier in den Büchern


----------



## EyRaptor (11. Oktober 2018)

Mitte zwazig trifft laut den Büchern auf die meisten Zauberinnen am ehesten zu.
Zauberer bevorzugen eher ein Alter von 30-40.


----------



## OField (11. Oktober 2018)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Yennefer scheint mir etwas jung?!


Alles eine Frage des Make Ups. Mit dem richtigen Styling sieht sie fast aus wie in den Spielen. Wobei jeder, der verlangt, dass die Charaktere wie in den Spielen aussehen sollen, mal seine Wahnvorstellungen bei Seite legen sollte.


----------



## Maxicus (11. Oktober 2018)

Wies scheint sollen die ersten Folgen oder die erste Staffel noch vor den meisten Kurzgeschichten spielen. Die Zauberrinen wären als tatsächlich noch jünger. Im Cast stand wohl was von Novizinnen.  Genauso könnte es aber auch nen Zeitsprung geben, dann hilft wieder die Maske. 

Hauptsache sie versauen es nicht. Bisher siehts doch ganz ansprechend aus.


----------



## murkskopf (11. Oktober 2018)

Maxicus schrieb:


> Wies scheint sollen die ersten Folgen oder die erste Staffel noch vor den meisten Kurzgeschichten spielen. Die Zauberrinen wären als tatsächlich noch jünger. Im Cast stand wohl was von Novizinnen.  Genauso könnte es aber auch nen Zeitsprung geben, dann hilft wieder die Maske.
> 
> Hauptsache sie versauen es nicht. Bisher siehts doch ganz ansprechend aus.



Das passt nicht wirklich, sonst hätte man Cirilla nicht gecastet.


----------



## Shutterfly (11. Oktober 2018)

OField schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage des Make Ups. Mit dem richtigen Styling sieht sie fast aus wie in den Spielen. Wobei jeder, der verlangt, dass die Charaktere wie in den Spielen aussehen sollen, mal seine Wahnvorstellungen bei Seite legen sollte.



Hauptsache das Einhorn kommt intensiv vor


----------



## Mahoy (11. Oktober 2018)

Nun ja, die Beschreibungen in den Büchern sind nicht gerade Fahndungsmaterial, zumal Sapkowski nicht sonderlich ins Detail geht und sich - wenn überhaupt -  eher auf, ähem, _isolierte ästhetische Merkmale_ konzentriert hat. Ohne Einblick in die feuchten Träume des Autors kann man also objektiv keine Aussage darüber treffen, ob die Visualisierung in den Spielen und die Besetzung in der Serie dichter an der Vorlage (Anspielung beabsichtigt) ist.

Was ich aber in den Spielen ganz gut fand war, dass der relative Altersunterschied - also unabhängig davon, wie alt die Charaktere nun genau sind und was für Pomade sie fressen - gut dargestellt war: Yennefer nimmt in den Romanen zeitweise so etwas wie eine Mutterrolle für Ciri ein und Triss wurde von Yennefer als etwas jüngere Konkurrentin um Geralts Zuneigung empfunden. Diese Dynamik geht meines Erachtens kaputt, wenn die Darsteller alle Anfang 20 sind und auch so aussehen.

Generell stört mich der fehlende Mut zu markanten Besetzungen. Mit Cavill als Geralt kann ich dahingehend gut leben, der ist kein klassischer Serien-Schönling mit Bubi-Visage. Aber die weibliche Besetzung ist ... 08/15, um es schonend auszudrücken. Attraktive Darstellerinnen in dieser Altersgruppe gibt's im Dutzend billiger, da hätt's nicht weh getan, sich für Yennefer in der Altergruppe Mitte 30 bis 40 umzuschauen.


----------



## Bevier (11. Oktober 2018)

Zauberinnen erscheinen immer so alt, wie SIE es wollen. Yennifer ist in den Büchern bereits über 90 Jahre alt. Da junge Darstellerinnen zum einen sexier (hier muss man auch die Zielgruppe beachten) und zum anderen vor allem günstiger sind, wählt man wohl eher Frauen Anfang 20...


----------



## bajuffe (11. Oktober 2018)

Schade.. Ich hätte mir schon eine "cougar" Yennefer gewünscht. Also etwas erfahrener.. Wo man auch merkt "Oh, die kann dem großen Witcher auch mal nen Arschtritt verpassen."


----------



## RivaTNT2 (11. Oktober 2018)

Und mal wieder werde ich daran erinnert, dass ich Witcher 3 immer noch nicht durchgespielt hab... na vielleicht ja jetzt mit Steam Proton 

Yennefer sieht zumindest schon mal gar nicht so unähnlich aus finde ich.


----------



## EyRaptor (11. Oktober 2018)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Hauptsache das Einhorn kommt intensiv vor



Wenn dann auch vorkommt, wie das Einhorn währenddessen mal zusammenbricht .
Wobei Geralt das Einhorn für "diesen Zweck" eigentlich absolut nicht mag.



bajuffe schrieb:


> Schade.. Ich hätte mir schon eine "cougar" Yennefer gewünscht. Also etwas erfahrener.. Wo man auch merkt "Oh, die kann dem großen Witcher auch mal nen Arschtritt verpassen."



Oh, damit hat Yennefer absolut kein Problem  unabhängig vom Aussehen.


----------



## roxxnplotz (11. Oktober 2018)

Keine BAME? Ich bin entzückt  Also Ciri, Yen und Geralt ( wenn man bedenkt das es vorm Spiel spielt und zu den Anfängen der Bücher... ) sehen passend aus ! Henry ist vielleicht etwas zu hübsch aber die brauchen halt auch Mädels die das gucken  Bin gespannt !


----------



## FortuneHunter (11. Oktober 2018)

Eher sieht Ciri zu jung aus als Yennefer zu alt. Ciri ist zum Ende der Buchreihe grade mal 14 Jahre alt.

Yennefer ist in den Büchern schon 90. Geboren im Jahr 1173 während Ciri 1251 geboren wurde und 13 Jahre alt ist als sie Yennefer trifft  und Geralt nicht viel Jünger. 
Zur Zeit von Geralts und Yernnefers Begegnung ist Yen bereits 77. (Ciri ist dort noch nicht geboren, aber Pavetta ist schon mit ihr schwanger).
Triss ist die jüngste Zauberin  des Zirkels aber auch schon an die 40-50 Jahre alt.
Die Zauberinen machen sich aber so alt wie sie aussehen wollen, daher sieht man ihnen das Alter nicht an. Und Hexer


----------



## Karotte81 (11. Oktober 2018)

Ich bleibe skeptisch. Aber alles steht und fällt eh mit Geralt. Ist er gut umgesetzt bzw. gespielt, ist das mehr als die halbe Miete. Aber bei dem Schauspieler habe ich so meine Zweifel ... wie schon jmd sagte, zu hübsch ... und man soll ne Serie auch nicht gucken, weil der Darsteller hübsch ist ... sondern weil sie entweder gut oder nicht gut ist ^^


----------



## Mahoy (11. Oktober 2018)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Die Zauberinen machen sich aber so alt wie sie aussehen wollen, daher sieht man ihnen das Alter nicht an.



Das wurde nun schon zigmal erwähnt und ist auch richtig, verfehlt aber den Punkt: In einem visuellen Medium ist die Erklärung "Ist schon 300 Jahre alt und sieht aus wie 20 ..." in der Handlung zwar für einen Ahja-Effekt und sogar dümmstenfalls noch für einen Oneliner gut, verändert aber nicht die Wahrnehmung. Wenn man da ständig so ein junges Gemüse herumhüpfen sieht, fasst man dieses auch als solches auf, egal welche Hintergrundinformationen man hat. Auch wenn visuelles Alter innerhalb der Handlung anpassbar ist, sollten Altersunterschiede erkennbar sein - außer die Nichtunterscheidbarkeit ist integraler Bestandteil der Handlung selbst. Was es in diesem Fall nicht ist.

Das zum einen. Zum anderen wird in der Romanvorlage öfter erwähnt, dass insbesondere Zauberinnen eitel sind und sich gerne etwas jünger machen, aber nirgends gibt es auch nur eine Hinweis darauf, dass sie sich so weit jünger machen, dass man ihnen hierzulande keinen Alkohol ausschenken würde.
Um da ein plausibles Maß zu finden, muss man doch einfach nur mal in sich selbst reinhorchen: Mit 50 wie 40 auszusehen ist schon mal nicht übel, mit 50 wie 30 auszusehen spitze. Aber wer möchte bitteeschön mit 50 wie 20 aussehen, also sich ein Alter geben, in dem man grundsätzlich anders wahr- und tendenziell weniger ernst genommen wird? Und wie passt das mit dem Hintergrund zusammen, dass Zauberer und insbesondere Zauberinnen auf ihr Außenwirkung bedacht sind? Wer will denn da wie gerade dem Pickelalter entwachsen aussehen?

Und last but not least: Wenn für eine Serie sehr junge Darstellerinnen gecastet werden, müssen doch bei Serienjunkies aus Erfahrung sämtliche Alarmglocken schrillen, denn bekanntlich ist das ein Indikator dafür, dass die Hauptzielgruppe ein ein vergleichbar junges, männliches Publikum ist. Und was im Regelfall das für die Inszenierung bedeutet, muss man sicherlich auch nicht weiter erörtern. Man vergleiche einfach mal die Serien-Umsetzung von "Game of Thrones" mit der von "The Shannara Chronicles", dann hat man zumindest eine grobe Vorstellung davon, wohin der Hase laufen kann.

Das Spiel hat das schon sehr gut hinbekommen: Yennefer sieht aus wie Mitte bis Ende 30 bis 40, Triss wie Anfang 30 und Ciri wie U20. Passt.


----------



## azzih (11. Oktober 2018)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe skeptisch. Aber alles steht und fällt eh mit Geralt. Ist er gut umgesetzt bzw. gespielt, ist das mehr als die halbe Miete. Aber bei dem Schauspieler habe ich so meine Zweifel ... wie schon jmd sagte, zu hübsch ... und man soll ne Serie auch nicht gucken, weil der Darsteller hübsch ist ... sondern weil sie entweder gut oder nicht gut ist ^^



Das sind alles Kleinigkeiten ganz ehrlich. Viel wichtiger ist halt Drehbuch und das die Dialoge gut geschrieben sind.  Wie alt Schauspieler sind und ob die den Vorstellungen entsprechen hat man eh nach 5 Minuten vergessen, wenn der Rest stimmt.


----------



## Karotte81 (11. Oktober 2018)

azzih schrieb:


> Das sind alles Kleinigkeiten ganz ehrlich. Viel wichtiger ist halt Drehbuch und das die Dialoge gut geschrieben sind.  Wie alt Schauspieler sind und ob die den Vorstellungen entsprechen hat man eh nach 5 Minuten vergessen, wenn der Rest stimmt.



Wenn ich davon rede, Geralt gut umzusetzen, gehören Dialoge automatisch dazu. Wenn ich an den Witcher denke, denke ich zwar auch an Quests, aber primär an Geralt und seine markante Stimme mit vielen interessanten Dialogen, da Geralt einfach ne coole Socke ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Oktober 2018)

Kannte beide Schauspielerinnen bis jetzt nicht aber nachdem ich beide mal im Netz gesucht habe, sie haben vom Aussehen her eine verblüffende Ähnlichkeit mit den Charakteren aus dem Spiel. Hoffentlich spielen sie ihre Rollen überzeugend, jetzt warte ich nur noch auf Triss oder weiss man schon wer sie spielt?


----------



## Pleasedontkillme (12. Oktober 2018)

Was ist das eigentlich für eine Berichterstattung in einem digitalen online Medium!!?
Netflix's Witcher Series Has Found Its Ciri and Yennefer
Warum könnt Ihr nicht wie andere auch das entsprächende Bild zeigen?


----------



## slasher (12. Oktober 2018)

Hmm der ganze Cast scheint mir viel zu jung zu sein.
Bei Ciri, ok, die wird in der Serie ja irgendwas mit 14 Jahren sein.
Aber dazu im Verhältnis sind Geralt und Yennefer zu jung gecastet. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Krolgosh (12. Oktober 2018)

Weiß jetzt nicht wo das Problem liegt... ne gute Maske kann doch heutzutage fast alles möglich machen. Ich würde einfach mal abwarten. 
Den Cast für Ciri finde ich Klasse, so ungefähr hat das bei mir in der Vorstellung auch ausgesehen als ich die Bücher gelesen habe.


----------



## yojinboFFX (12. Oktober 2018)

Hab mal den link von Pleace dontkillme angesehen-Die Cirella geht ja noch, obwohl Sie in den Büchern keineswegs als Schönheit dargestellt wird.
Aber Yen? Das da könnte vielleicht Ihre Enkelin sein!Auch fehlt diese prinzipelle Härte in Ihrem Gesicht und Wesen, die Sie für niemanden außer Gerald und so einem depperten Zauberer attraktiv macht.
Das kann sone Göre niemals darstellen.
Trotzallem werd ich mir wenn´s soweit ist, mal Netflix antun...auch wenn ich kein Serienfan bin.
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Oktober 2018)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und last but not least: Wenn für eine Serie sehr junge Darstellerinnen gecastet werden, müssen doch bei Serienjunkies aus Erfahrung sämtliche Alarmglocken schrillen, denn bekanntlich ist das ein Indikator dafür, dass die Hauptzielgruppe ein ein vergleichbar junges, männliches Publikum ist. Und was im Regelfall das für die Inszenierung bedeutet, muss man sicherlich auch nicht weiter erörtern. Man vergleiche einfach mal die Serien-Umsetzung von "Game of Thrones" mit der von "The Shannara Chronicles", dann hat man zumindest eine grobe Vorstellung davon, wohin der Hase laufen kann.



Du bringst es auf den Punkt. Ich hab etwas die Sorge, dass es so ne Teenieserie wird. Aber wer weiß, vlt wirds auch genial und GoT ist dagegen Kindergarten


----------



## Lichterflug (13. Oktober 2018)

Konnte man nicht gleich ein paar Bilder in der News verlinken? Link inkl. weiterer Charaktere.


----------

